# Need a parts organizer



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I need a toolbox thing that I can throw in the bed of my truck that can hold alot of random parts. Flex/EMT connectors, straps, KO seals, couplings, screws, caddy clips, etc. I do primarily commercial tin stud work with flex, MC, and EMT, and would like to keep a good selection of random parts on hand, to finish this little job or that little job or get a job ready for a rough inspection...

Any ideas, manufacturers, brands, etc? Something not huge and somewhat weather-resistant...


----------



## robb (Jun 15, 2011)

we use these: http://www.weatherguard.com/truck_tool_boxes/view_products.php?subcat_id=18


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

robb said:


> we use these: http://www.weatherguard.com/truck_tool_boxes/view_products.php?subcat_id=18


While those are great, I use my truck for far too many things other than work, to fully commit to some drawers.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought a bunch of these Stanley parts boxes at HD.. some have removable dividers..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you can find a 5-gal bucket the drywallers haven't dropped a deuce in, I'd suggest these:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

B4T said:


> I bought a bunch of these Stanley parts boxes at HD.. some have removable dividers..


I was TOTALLY against these plastic things........until recently. I am now sold on the ones with the removable bins. :thumbsup:
Plus they have raised bumps so they stack when laid flat and don't slide off each other.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> If you can find a 5-gal bucket the drywallers haven't dropped a deuce in, I'd suggest these:


Look out for suspicious buckets and never open one with the lid on, just sayin!!!!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSuM_yvuvHreYrFLlGVgIG0soBZxp9jsb93isq-WPbpqb5ZnQcb


Only $7 at Fry's. I use them all the time.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> If you can find a 5-gal bucket the drywallers haven't dropped a deuce in, I'd suggest these:


:laughing: what a riot. Yeah like that's ever gonna happen. Does anybody know just why in the hell they do that? I mean, the painters don't duece in their buckets from what I've seen...


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I was TOTALLY against these plastic things........until recently. I am now sold on the ones with the removable bins. :thumbsup:
> Plus they have raised bumps so they stack when laid flat and don't slide off each other.


I keep five of these in a big Stanley box with trays on top.... It works great...


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Rac a tier Lift and lok tool box is what I have its works pretty good.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> :laughing: what a riot. Yeah like that's ever gonna happen. Does anybody know just why in the hell they do that? I mean, the painters don't duece in their buckets from what I've seen...


Because, well,.......... let's just say it's because of the majority of drywaller's "Country of Origin". :whistling2:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Because, well,.......... let's just say it's because of the majority of drywaller's "Country of Origin". :whistling2:


Theyre all Thai over here, never had a poop in a bucket but we do get what we call a phantom sh!tter, someone that lays a brick in random places for comedic value, its funny so long as I dont have any work near it, haha.

Anywho, I use these steel Metabo Sortimo boxes, theyre probally the toughest organiser you can get and the coloured containers are all removable plus there is foam on the top of the steel case so there is no cross contamination of your mixed and assorteds - http://www.justtools.com.au/prod1565.htm


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Because, well,.......... let's just say it's because of the majority of drywaller's "Country of Origin". :whistling2:


But I still don't understand regardless of that. There will be a nice finished bathroom on some jobs and they wanna use the box or the bucket. One of life's great mysteries...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSuM_yvuvHreYrFLlGVgIG0soBZxp9jsb93isq-WPbpqb5ZnQcb
> 
> 
> Only $7 at Fry's. I use them all the time.


So simple, and so useful. I use those a lot. Along with the stanley black / w clear cover and yellow bins that is similar to the parts storage thing already posted here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

In Guatemala a bucket is a nice finished bathroom :-\


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

Let's be a bit more PC around here guys, the correct term is sheetrockeros.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> But I still don't understand regardless of that. There will be a nice finished bathroom on some jobs and they wanna use the box or the bucket. One of life's great mysteries...


Simple. When the rockers are there, *there ain't no facilities*..... that's still 3 months down the road.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Go here:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921111000P?keyword=009-21111&sLevel=0&prop17=009-21111

Click on the photo to enlarge. $25:thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Fat Max*

Here's mine. when it's topped off 170 separate items. 50 pounds


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*more*

more photos


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*more*

more ....all in one container!!!


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Cletis said:


> more ....all in one container!!!


Trying to think of something smart assed to say about the 12 wire nuts ya got in there....oh well...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*missed*

you must have missed the other 100 or so I have in the big main compartment!:thumbup:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Cletis said:


> you must have missed the other 100 or so I have in the big main compartment!:thumbup:


Lol!


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

170 different items and 1 curious George toy....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> :laughing: what a riot. Yeah like that's ever gonna happen. Does anybody know just why in the hell they do that? I mean, the painters don't duece in their buckets from what I've seen...


 
Mostly because they are low life mexiruns and have no sense of morals?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sparkymcwiresalot said:


> Let's be a bit more PC around here guys, the correct term is sheetrockeros.


 
Screw that, they are just illegals, border jumpers, social service humpers,etc


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Go here:
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921111000P?keyword=009-21111&sLevel=0&prop17=009-21111
> 
> Click on the photo to enlarge. $25:thumbsup:


 
I used a box like that but it can get real heavy depending on what you carry.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

B4T said:


> I bought a bunch of these Stanley parts boxes at HD.. some have removable dividers..


 
This is a sturdy box and the dividers actually keep things in place. I _think_ 3 of them fit in a milk crate.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

220/221 said:


> This is a sturdy box and the dividers actually keep things in place. I _think_ 3 of them fit in a milk crate.


Those will suffice for hardware. I bought a few Shimano tackle totes like that. Great for hardware, redheads, and a few wirenuts. You won't get many 3/4+" fittings in one pocket, let alone terminal blocks, etc.

I offered that suggestion for those of you who like these shallow trays. I prefer to have many more of the same things jammed into a quart size Zip-Loc freezer bag and tossed into a five gallon bucket. 

Guess it's what you're using the trays for,....just onesies-twosies, or something you just might need 10 or 20 of? Strictly hardware, sure.

A couple of my Shimano trays looked like one of Cletis' layers and a waste of frickin' space. Some good freezer bags and a five gallon bucket, good to go


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool, now we know Cletis is a real electrician since he has an organizer full of stuff he bought at a yard sale. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Cool, now we know Cletis is a real electrician since he has an organizer full of stuff he bought at a yard sale. :laughing:


Most people just get a work truck to carry all that crap in. Why in gods name would you need to carry a twenty amp screw in fuse with you to every job is beyond me. Same goes for half the crap in that box. :laughing:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I used a box like that but it can get real heavy depending on what you carry.


The heavier it is, the harder to steal.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Most people just get a work truck to carry all that crap in. Why in gods name would you need to carry a twenty amp screw in fuse with you too every job is beyond me. Same goes for half the crap in that box. :laughing:


 
That question hit me as soon as I saw the pic.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I used to have a B&D tool box with an organizer on top until I was called to a club jam packed to work on their "bingo board".. I diagnosed the problem and went to retrieve the part at my home. On the way out, the handle broke, organizers broke open and wirenuts, redheads, hardware, etc., went everywhere across the dance floor.

That was "real" fun. "Excuse me everyone, please don't leave your seats for a few minutes". All the lights went on, I felt a half an inch tall, and I went on to sweep out whatever from underneath several different ballroom tables.

Fun, real  fun evening..........


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> While those are great, I use my truck for far too many things other than work, to fully commit to some drawers.


How about a little less drawer then the pack rats?


----------



## Thecountknack (Oct 5, 2011)

*Stanley Max Box*

I like that Stanley Box. I was thinking about getting a ford transit and having about four of these in the back. Not sure how many would be needed to somewhat stock a van with a few of each parts needed. Any ideas?


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*crap organizer*

Wow- you carry a lot of out dated stuff!!
I dont have the energy to carry around a bunch of crap i am not going to use, if it lays around for more than a week- i throw it out-chances are i have forgoten about it anyways and bought more.
the only thing these organizers are good for is hardware-screws,sta-kons,1/4x20 stuff,washers- things that we use frequently


----------



## Thecountknack (Oct 5, 2011)

*Sortimo*

Anyone ever used this brand of organizers? It seems like they might work out well. Any reviews or opinions?


----------



## Shazbo inc. (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad to see the administrator in here is cool, that butthole dennis aldong gave me **** for saying something about a south of the border worker. Oh and i work with a phantom ****ter.


----------



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## janowicz (Jan 8, 2012)

One more .


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

I personally like the Dewalt ToughSystem, but it is pricey. I just bought the small one, shown here. I would eventually like to complete the set.


----------

